# DEH-P01 Mini Amp - a small review for the small amp



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

This will be my very first review on DIYMA, please comment and critique. Thanks.
Equipment: DEH-P01 mini 6 channel amp, part number CWK-1040(only come with DEH-P01, not on DEX-P99RS)
Output power: 22W*[email protected]
Fuse requirement: 15A
Pre-in requirement: 5V max
The review:
I’m trying to get myself a small amp as my old amp JL Audio A6450 was too big and consuming a lot of space. It is part of my install revamp basically with the goal of getting big space n my boot without sacrificing my sound system. Initial plan was to get the new JL XD600/6 but I decided to try other brands. Then I got a deal for this tiny fellow.
When I got it, I was a bit skeptical will it have enough power to feed all my speakers? The answer is no once I hook them up. It does have enough of power, at least for tweeter and midrange, but not on mid-woofer. In order for me to have my mid-woofer loud and punchy, I have to lower the level for tweeter and midrange to -15dB versus mid-woofer of 0dB on my P9 combo’s setting, else I will be deaf because of this. 

Listening part:
Well, nothing much to say on this, as most of time is our own personal and it is a bit subjective to use all those words like opened, sweet, smooth, warm…….
Compare to A6450 and with all the driver’s placement the same, I get my sound stage higher, if were to measure on it, A6450 reached my mouth level while this tiny amp reached my ear level. It is also more transparent. Some of the background instruments that I can’t hear on A6450, with this amp, I can hear it.

Conclusions:
Pros: 
Small, friendly to the power supply system, easy to identify speaker outputs, easy to install.

Cons:
Output power too little (driver selections must done properly), only for JDM and it will be good if included with DEX-P99RS.


----------

